# smoked cheese question



## uhmgood (Jun 28, 2011)

i have a MES 30 i was gonna try some cheese in , and after reading a few posts i saw there was mention of having to wait 2 weeks after you smoke . i was totally unaware of any waiting period . is that how its done ? thanks for any replys


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep.  Two weeks in the fridge to mellow/age all vacuum sealed (or wrapped snugly).  The waiting is the hardest part!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## uhmgood (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks adio , didn't realize you had to wait , now i know


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 28, 2011)

The wait is well worth the time.. AND, I would continue to smoke a batch every 3 days  as it goes really super fast once opened.  At least in my house it does..

Rich


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

You can eat mozzarella and string cheese shortly after it's smoked, but hard cheese like cheddar has to rest.

You need to make a small stockpile.

Todd


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2011)

You need to cold smoke it or you will have  a runny mess in your smoker. Talk to T Johnson ^ ^ ^ . He sells a cold smoking unit.


----------



## uhmgood (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks meateater , i already have the AMNS , thats why i was gonna try cheese


----------



## venture (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep.  At least two weeks.  Mozz is ready to go almost immediately.  The harder the cheese the longer the rest.  The softer the cheese the more you get to cheat!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

